# Overnet?



## DeMuX (14. August 2002)

Moin,

was hat es beim eDonkey-Nachfolger Overnet, eigentlich mit den .net-Files auf sich?
Bekommt M$ dann mit, was ich runterlade?


----------



## Psyclic (14. August 2002)

overnet ?
wasn das ?


----------



## DeMuX (14. August 2002)

der nachfolger vom eDonkey!
http://www.overnet.com

da muss man wie gesagt noch ein paar .net files installieren.
weiß aber nicht was m$ damit anfangen will!


----------



## AvS (14. August 2002)

nein. die .net files sind nur dazu da um das netzwerk herzustellen, oder so. kannst ja mal ad-aware drüber laufen lassen und du wirst nichts finden


----------



## DeMuX (14. August 2002)

also kann ich mir da ziemlich sicher sein, das microsoft da nicht schnüffelt bzw das das nicht fürs spionieren gemacht ist?


----------



## AvS (14. August 2002)

ja. kannst du. 

wenn es so wäre, das m$ da spioniert, dann hätten sich die entwickler ja selbst ins knie geschossen.


----------



## DeMuX (14. August 2002)

danke


----------



## Dunsti (14. August 2002)

ich hab übrigens mal overnet getestet. Meine Erkenntnis: bleib lieber beim Donkey (is schneller) 


Dunsti


----------



## braindad (14. August 2002)

da ih den esel bei mir nie richtig zum rennen gebracht habe, bin ich bei DC hängen geblieben. lahm (meistens), dafür keine fakes und ne nette community durch den (ehmals höheren) stellenwert des chats.


----------



## DeMuX (14. August 2002)

wie konntest du dann ein C tippen?


----------



## braindad (14. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DeMuX _
> *wie konntest du dann ein C tippen?  *



mein "C" ist ein sadomaso-c. damit es erscheint, muß ich richtig draufkloppen. und das schaff ich nicht immer. nur manachmal. denn auch als mann hat man niht immer lust


----------



## Nino (14. August 2002)

Ich kann dir auch nur empfehlen, bei edonkey zu bleiben, da Overnet wirklich voll lahm ist, wie Dunsti schon gesagt hatte.

Das es so lahm ist, liegt daran, dass es sehr neu ist und deswegen sehr wenig User hat.


----------



## Dunsti (15. August 2002)

> Das es so lahm ist, liegt daran, dass es sehr neu ist und deswegen sehr wenig User hat.



glaube ich net ganz ... sieht mir fast so aus, als ob man mit overnet auch von eDonkey-Usern saugen könnte, aber das Programm ist wohl noch net so ganz ausgereift.


> auch als mann hat man niht immer lust


 LOL  


Dunsti


----------



## Nino (16. August 2002)

Also Overnet ist ja noch in Betaphase. Es wird ja noch weiterentwickelt. Bei meiner Version die ich hatte konnte man nicht von anderen edonkey-usern saugen. Vielleicht kann man es ja jetzt schon.


----------



## AvS (16. August 2002)

Soweit ich weiss, geht das seit der neusten Version. Es geht sogar das man eDonkey-Links benutzen kann

//
wird ja von denselben (oder nur einem) der eDonkey Macher entwickelt.


----------



## Nino (16. August 2002)

Können auch edonkey-user von Overnet-usern saugen?
Dann wäre es ja egal was man benutzt =)


----------

